# Bad Ideas, the "What not to do" thread...



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I tend to think we learn more from our mistakes and bad ideas than from our successes. At least I do. Hopefully, we can also learn from the mistakes of others and save ourselves a little bit of pain. Post up your horse training / riding faux pas here so that others can learn.

I'll start...

NEVER ride in the pasture with other loose horses. I've had this lesson twice and am apparently a slow learner. The first time, I rode my Arab gelding shortly after my old guy Sam came back home after 5 years. Sam was jealous and tried to knock me off my Arab by head butting me while I was in the saddle. Not a good idea...

I just did the same thing again the other day, but this time Sam was out with my daughter on a ride. Instead, our Appendix mare and new pony were in the pasture quietly hanging around so I decided to jump on my Arab and go for a trot around the pasture bareback. They didn't seem to mind until my daughter came back in the yard with Sam then suddenly the Appendix mare was jealous and wanted to separate my gelding from the other mare. She charged us, and kicked out at us while I was mounted. I jumped off and had to place my gelding between me and the mare to avoid getting kicked. It was a terrifying experience as I couldn't get to safety without my husband chasing her off. (Thank goodness he was out in the yard). I have never seen this mare behave like this before. She usually has awesome ground manners, but between the pony being there and me being mounted, all normal rules were null and void and she reverted to primal herd behaviour. I don't think she even saw me as a person in those odd circumstances. While we do need to work with the mare and her manners, I take the blame for putting us all in an unusually dangerous situation that I had no ability to manage or control. My gelding was awesome, but I feel terrible that I put him in harms way as well. 

Lessons Learned: 
When riding or training, remove all potential hazards / distractions (including other un-restrained horses) to maintain the safety of yourself and your mount.

Don't try something new or different when alone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do NOT attempt to hold a whip for the first time on a green horse! I've seen so many people (namely the guy who used to ride my horse before I got him) get into so much trouble because they're trying to juggle the whip and the horse is freaking out because there's a snake (the whip) and so he's running around headless (without thinking) bucking and sometimes rearing.

Just... please don't do it 


From personal experience.. do not ride in army boots. The tread is intense and you WILL get stuck in the stirrup. Paddock boots, cowboy boots (also don't go for treadless.. worst idea ever) or field boots. I guess you could do sneakers but I personally feel more secure in a good boot.

And I agree with you.. don't ride with loose horses. Especially up and coming yearlings, 3 year olds, and a ****y broodmare. It is QUITE the circus act. One I wouldn't want to see again


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't ride in cheap tack or other peoples tack that you have not inspected.

Don't assume that clinicians are really going to train and act like the video they put out or the book they wrote.

Just because the horse is fine for me does not mean that someone else can't completely mess up their ride on the same horse.

Never,never underestimate how insanely stupid some people can be around horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the thread idea and title Koolio. There could be an infinite amount of knowledge gained that way! 

Let's see:
-Don't assume anything about any horse or any horse person or put blind faith in either. Take them all at face value until you know them. 
-Don't bother with training sessions or rides when you are angry, upset, etc. Deal with it and don't let your bad day make it one for your horse. 
-Don't shirk at criticism. Hear it, digest it all for yourself, decide what's good, what's worthless and use it to help further yourself as a horseman. 
-Don't stop learning. 
-Don't forget to check all door latches, gate closures and stall doors. (Or if you have hubby do chores for you, don't forget to go double check them...)
-Don't drink red kool-aid when you are wearing white suede show chaps. They will never be the same 
-Don't try running a Michigan pick up race on a very green horse, you'll lose a lot of time with the bucking fit. 
-Don't fall asleep on your horse at a clinic. (especially if your mother is giving the clinic) There's a good chance someone will slap your also sleeping horse on the butt and you eat dirt in the startle and wake when you smack the ground.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Good thread!

When you're going on trail rides in large open fields ALWAYS double check your tack! My bridle came undone at a full gallop a couple years ago when I first got my horse, and I had a heart attack not knowing what he would do. I got him to stop, and had to hand walk him the whole four miles back to the barn with a rein around his neck.

Also, don't try to lead two horses at one time unless you know both horses pretty well. I did this at my second barn, horse one (I didn't know well) had no regard for personal space and managed to step on my foot, while I was distracted the horse two went after someone else's hay. Then when I got to the field to let them out, I didn't know horse number 1 rushed the gate so he basically squished me against horse number 2 running into the field.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

* never challenge tubby quarter horses to a race with your big bad thoroughbred. Tubby will almost always win and laugh in your face.
* don't eat hamburgers around a pony, he'll steal it from between your bread.
* never brag about how well your horse is trainer because she will immediately try her darndest to prove that she's a terrible brat who always gets her way.
* don't eat horse food. If it's healthy for the horse, it tastes like poo.
* never let a mouse go thinking it won't come back. Likewise, don't always trust the cat. He'd rather have tea with the mice than eat them.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Good thread 

Never believe anything you hear or read. Just because someone says it's true or right, doesn't mean it is.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this thred! Such a good idea for us newbies to learn the rights and wrongs in the horse world:lol:.

From what I learned today when mounting a horse, always have someone holding your NEW horse when mounting. I got on her for the 3rd time today and she spooked and I got dragged right behind her:shock: very scary and dangerous. I know that was my fault not knowing her well enough to mount without her being held.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When even around horses, Murphy's Law is in full force.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Number one bit of advice..

Don't eat yellow snow:lol:


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are trying out a new horse, don't get own until you see the owner ride it first. And if the owner says he can't ride the horse because he has injured his back don't get on. I had a friend who was in such a situation the horse took her for a ride of her life. In front of traffic, across a field and into a fence and knocked off by a clothes line. She was lucky to come out with only minor injuries but a valuable lesson.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't forget to check your girth! Twice!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

One I learned yesterday:

Wipe the mud off your boots _before_ you mount up--muddy boots make for slippery stirrups, and odds are that you will lose them at the precise moment that your mount sees a snake and heads for the hills :lol:


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

*When a horse's owner tells you the saddle is 11 yrs old and hasnt been cared for for any of those years, assume the shiny new looking leathers are 11yrs old too. 
Dont go for a 'controlled' canter in said saddle on an ex point to point tb that is fed straight barley and hasn't been ridden in 10yrs since backing
It ends in a broken sturrip leather, a sore ****, grass stains and £30 out of pocket when you have to buy new leathers

Oh and never trust small cute looking ponies- they bite, kick and mock you when you are rolling in the mud


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

OwnedByAlli said:


> Oh and never trust small cute looking ponies- they bite, kick and mock you when you are rolling in the mud


So true! Ponies are Satan's minions. I'm certain of it. :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Just because it isn't listed on the internet, doesn't make it untrue or never happened. There WAS a history BEFORE the net came into being.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

When it comes to horses (or anything else for that matter) NEVER claim to know more than you know. You will only make yourself look like an idiot. Also, don't attempt to give other riders "advice" on tack, etc. when you don't know what you are talking about. This will also make you look like a fool.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Just because it isn't listed on the internet, doesn't make it untrue or never happened. There WAS a history BEFORE the net came into being.


Very true..... it's known as "Ancient History" :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Very true..... it's known as "Ancient History" :wink:



That is why we hold services for the war veterans that served in such ancient wars like the Vietnam, Korean war, Grenada, Iran-Iraq, and more.

After all the only war that should be remembered is the Middle East one that is still ongoing...after all..that is on the net...right ?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I fail to comprehend what war has to do with "what not to do with your *horse*" but either way, there's plenty on the internet about all those wars you listed.

Try googling them....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I fail to comprehend what war has to do with "what not to do with your *horse*" but either way, there's plenty on the internet about all those wars you listed.
> 
> Try googling them....



I think the point trying to be made was 'Don't trust everything you hear on the internet, its not the be all and end all, and things happened before the internet too, but just because someone didn't mention it, or you can't google it, doesn't change a thing.' Thats why we have libraries I suppose :lol:


Besides, the thread is titled 'what not to do thread' not just to do with horses.. I agree with GH though.. never eat yellow snow!!


----------



## PeoplesKey (Dec 26, 2011)

When wearing spurs for the first time, don't choose the most flighty horse in the whole pasture to go on a trail ride with...


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't ever use the words "watch this" when you are on a horse, unless you plan on eating dirt and ending up on a youtube video.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

BellaMFT said:


> Don't ever use the words "watch this" when you are on a horse, unless you plan on eating dirt and ending up on a youtube video.



HAHA I did this showing a young lass how to mount from the ground. So I got off Duffy (18.1hh) and tried to mount, then had to lengthen my stirrups, then she wouldn't stand which was strange for her, then THEN when I got on I thought I'd dislocated my hip D: PAIN.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't ever walk up to a jump with a horse that loves it......you'll end up on the ground because he decided to jump the jump HAHA. 

Don't underestimate ponies. Don't act like you know how to deal with a pony when you just met her. She'll end up dumping you 3 times before you learn your lesson. 

Make sure to wear barn attire unless you plan on making new clothes.....lol I have had so many good shirts go to waste. Oh and new shoes...I'm such a hardhead ;-)

Don't bring non horsey people to the barn unless you want to spend an hour explaining why you do such and such and how and when and where...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

If your new or learning don't assume your riding instructor is really teaching you the correct way to ride or train... 4 or 5 years of terrible riding had to be hammered out of me because I thought I was getting good instruction until I started learning by reading different information and watching accomplished riders. Oh and 2 years of terrible training to my horse by said instructor meant starting from square one with new instructor. Its easier to do it right the first time then have to correct several years of incorrect riding argh! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Don't bring non horsey people to the barn unless you want to spend an hour explaining why you do such and such and how and when and where...


LOL! :rofl: Like boyfriends who work in the city!!


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Don't bring non horsey people to the barn unless you want to spend an hour explaining why you do such and such and how and when and where...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're crazy! I WISH the horsey people I brought would ask me questions! This leads me to another actually: don't bring your boyfriend to "visit the horses" and take him through your usual routine of cleaning, feeding, riding ect too many times in a row. Now when I ask my boyfriend if he will come to the farm with me I basically get the reaction of "dear god this parachute is a backpack!" and he flees to the safety of a friends house 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't go trail riding with people of questionable riding skills. Between their inabilities to manage their horses in scary situations and complete loss of common sense when they take off at a gallop in front of you without mentioning the change of gait, they are more unsafe than holiday drivers!!

Also, don't bother trying to explain that fabulous ride you had that day to your office coworkers...unless you want them to look at you like you have 3 heads.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If your friend says she can ride, the likely hood is in the high 90s that she doesn't know shiz. :wink: Caution and a very dead droke horse is required!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Don't mount the horse that is practically leading her owner about and shoving her over. While she may not be evil, rear or buck, she has just as little respect for all other humans and their requests, including those accompanied by phrases like, "Whoa, dammit!"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are female, never ever go riding in white breeches without having some sanitary protection with you


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

When you get stuck in training, don't assume you and your horse will figure it out... get a lesson or two to get you back on the right track before bad habits are formed.

Second, don't try to work your horse past a problem once you get angry. Get off and let him (and you) regain your composure. If a horse can't trust you, he is going to be defensive, and that is going to cause more problems in all areas.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't let your brother ride your new horse. ESPECIALLY IF IT'S GREEN!! I (and my brother) learned this the hard way...He landed on his feet though! 

Don't tie up a horse in the cross ties and start hosing him off (if you've just met him...) my cousin learned this the hard way. Her horse freaked and flipped over backwards.

Don't ride a bronco if you have braces. If you fall off and face plant...OUCH.

Don't trim your horse's hooves unless you absolutely positively know what your doing. Please. Just don't. 

Don't take money for granted. You'll be broke before you know it. I spent my $40 TSC gift card I got for Christmas in less than 5 minutes.. (;


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> If you are female, never ever go riding in white breeches without having some sanitary protection with you


Or any other light colour breeches for that matter


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Don't go trail riding with people of questionable riding skills. Between their inabilities to manage their horses in scary situations and complete loss of common sense when they take off at a gallop in front of you without mentioning the change of gait, they are more unsafe than holiday drivers!!


Ohhhh the stories... 0.0 I have done this too many times as my father considered me a good trail guide for our visitors. 

Never attempt to impress anyone while on a green horse, period. 

Your horse will always behave the best when no one is watching or when you say your horse is a pain in the a$$. Your horse will always be a monster when your trying to show off how far you have improved or when your trainer is not watching.

Don't clean your horse's sheath where beginner kids and their parents might walk around the corner and want to call the police on you. It will take a lot of careful explaining to get them to put the phone down.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Your horse will always behave the best when no one is watching or when you say your horse is a pain in the a$$. Your horse will always be a monster when your trying to show off how far you have improved or when your trainer is not watching.


Been there. Done that. Greenies are fun though


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't turn on the hose to fill the water trough and then forget about it..and go grocery shopping and do house chores while you unknowingly flood the yard.. Lol 
Never forget to check your tack when you've been training lots. The offside latigo just may break when u are working a fearful greenie :/ happened to me this summer.
Never forget to wear a bra when you plan on working your horses lol..
Oh and don't forget to keep toilet paper in your saddle bags 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Never trust another person to tack your horse without double checking, no matter how well you know them or how experienced they are.

I was working with a friend of mine's mare, (she is getting older and doesn't bounce like she used to) and she saddled her for me while I was putting up another horse. Gathered the reins and grabbed a handful of mane with my left, grabbed the cantle with my right, foot in the stirrup, and heave.....wait, why is my foot 6 in from the ground? Why is the horn pointing at me? Why didn't my heave take me into the saddle? (all of this ran through my head in .47 seconds) Long story short, my friend hadn't tightened the girth enough and all my heave accomplished was to pull the saddle completely sideways with me hanging in a compromising position partially on the horse and very confused. The .47 seconds it took me to consider my options were just too much for the mare, who proceeded to give a MONSTER crow hop and send me flying at least 10 feet through the air to land flat on my back with birdies and stars dancing around my head and a nice little leather burn on the palm of my hand. I rode the rest of the day with a mud spot on my back that looked amazingly similar to ink blot tests therapists use. Ahem, I check the girth at least 3 times,...AFTER I've tightened it myself.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^Agreed ^^^ and mounting blocks are a must have when trying to mount a fat horse! No matter how tight that girth is, a saddle don't stay upright on a round horse!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't assume that things will go out of your way just because you're jogging backwards to see how much your horse is lame. You'll end up in a wheelbarrow that tries to kill you all the time...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Following Manca's post, don't leave that bale of hay lying by the door to put up later, because it will jump out and sabotage you while walking backwards, talking to the farrier, saying how much better your youngster is leading now.

On the plus side, it does prove that Murphys law doesn't always fully engage, because said youngster was very very good about his friend and protector throwing herself full length on the floor having been attacked by said bale:lol:


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

1. Don't tie your horse to a mailbox stand to try to take a cute "pony express" picture. Once the horse discovers what they're tied to moves, they will take off with the mailbox flying everywhere and hitting them making them flee even more. Lol, learned this one when I was like 14-15 years old. Yikes not a good experience .

2. Never believe the "stories" other people tell you about their past showing experience or amazing champion horse unless you see a picture or video proof of it. Alot of people are full of baloney. "My horse was a champion in dressage, and he jumped 6 ft courses, and he was a champion in cross country, pole bending, barrel racing, oh and did I mention reining? Yeah he was a champion in EVERY DICIPLINE!" Right! And that's why your horse only sold for $2000 dollars. Because of how much of a Champion he was! lol. This lady I know brags about how she used to jump warmbloods over big oxers and go to shows, but she's scared of cantering on her 14.1 pony and hardly knows how to tack up a horse :lol:.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Never leave A bucket of feed by the gate, casue if you have a tall horse they will pop there head over and eat it, then when you come back act like they have no idea where the feed went. smhl


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

*Never ignore your instincts!* If you are riding down a steep hill and think "Gee, that looks slippery, maybe I should get off my horse..." Get off the horse or don't act surprised when your horse ends up on its side with you under it!
*
Never ride with someone who you know has a hot seat* - you know it's not going to end well! Funny how horses don't react well when being ridden by someone who's legs are saying Yes, Yes while their hands go No, No! It's also funny how when horses aren't reacting well to poor riders they like to spread it around!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Two things that have stuck in my mind since my 4-H days some 40+ years ago;

1. Never go barefoot around a horse
2. Never ride your horse INTO the barn (always dismount first...LOL)

I've never done those things and I've been riding for 50 years now, and I never will do those things...LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When your horse has performed a new movement really really well, praise lots and move on, going back to try it one more time to make sure he's got it is usually a bad idea, leave it until the next ride to try again


----------



## TwistedChick (Sep 26, 2011)

Chicago screws on a new bridle ... immediately replace them with leather strips.

What I learned to tell my 4-Hers - no new tack before shows. Use the tried and true tack and try out the new stuff in practice at home! Witnessed a kid who got a new high backed barrel saddle get popped completely out of the saddle during a state fair barrel race! Luckily, he was a tall kid, hit one foot on the ground and popped back in the saddle. Oh, yeah we got that one on video :lol:

Another rule: large people who have never ridden before can NOT bend over to get under tree limbs. I found this out as a trail guide at a state park. Oh, yeah we had been trying to get maintenance out to cut off that troubling low hanging limb.

Never tie a horse on a long lead rope, no matter how old and sick the horse may be. Tried that with a horse that was ordered to stall rest and a little "hand grazing." Thought I could tie her momentarily and go get a brush. Came back out minutes later to find her upside down, feet streight up, on the other side of the fence! Guess she got a little running start from the length of the rope, which when it tightened, pulled her head around and flipped the rest of her over!  Luckily, she was a plucky old gal and once I got her untangled, got up and walked stiffly off to graze, forgiving me completely.

Put the feed room under lock and key. At the state park, somebody let all the horses out and boss horse got the feed door open. Bad case of colic we found next morning. Luckily, boss horse kept all the others away in order to gorge himself - he recovered completely with good vet care.

Tie up all dogs before working a greenbroke horse.

90% of all people lie about their riding skills.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Never say 'MUM LOOK WHAT WE CAN DO' and proceed to canter half pass across the school, lose your concentration and then allow your horse to stop dead and buck. Even for a female, that hurts!

Never get so drunk you fall asleep in a spare stable and your manager wakes you to say your stable shift started 20 mins ago.

Never go on a night out, come in and go straight to the horses (whaaattt it was a good night!) the horses A) don't appreciate it B) Take advantage and C) will have no sympathy when you dry wrech at the smell of fresh poo.


----------



## geo102094 (Dec 27, 2011)

havent read the whole thread, but never, ever get on a horse without making sure the cinch is snug enough that your weight wont make the saddle lean to the sides.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Never get so drunk you fall asleep in a spare stable and your manager wakes you to say your stable shift started 20 mins ago.
> 
> Never go on a night out, come in and go straight to the horses (whaaattt it was a good night!) the horses A) don't appreciate it B) Take advantage and C) will have no sympathy when you dry wrech at the smell of fresh poo.


I cant bring myself to drink the night before I know I'm riding or going out to the barn. I get the worst hang overs ever and I just don't think its worth the pain and sickness.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

capercowgirl said:


> I cant bring myself to drink the night before I know I'm riding or going out to the barn. I get the worst hang overs ever and I just don't think its worth the pain and sickness.



Haha the best one I did was go out a 6pm, return at 6am, but my friend was catching the train back home at 10.30am so I let her go to bed so she could get some good sleep and I stayed up. Then cooked breakfast, she got up, took her to the train station (dad driving ;D) and then had one hour riding lesson on my horse, and then a one hour riding lesson on my dad's horse, got home, ate, got ready and went out again haha!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> go.
> 
> Never go on a night out, come in and go straight to the horses (whaaattt it was a good night!) the horses A) don't appreciate it B) Take advantage and C) will have no sympathy when you dry wrech at the smell of fresh poo.



OUCH, never done it with horses but did a couple of times when I was milking cows, bending over putting the machines on sucks, and the pee and the pooh, yup wrech city


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> OUCH, never done it with horses but did a couple of times when I was milking cows, bending over putting the machines on sucks, and the pee and the pooh, yup wrech city



Hahaha its soo true... and once you start the dry heaving, you can't stop xD

That time my dad took pity and came down to help.. I had been gone hours, stumbling about the yard :rofl:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, the hungover ride. Don't do it.

Once at uni, I tried to ride after a particularly epic night and thought that if I just went on a slow trail, it would be okay. It wasn't and I felt pretty terrible, so I got off the horse and lay in a bush at the side of the trail, as you do. Horse was standing over me perplexed, wondering what on earth mum was doing in a bush. A jogger came by and asked if I had fallen off. I was like "No." I got back on before any other punters came past.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

OH! I just remembered this one: Never tie your horse to your deck! (or pony lol) My friend tied up her pony to her deck, went inside for 5 minutes, came back outside to see that her pony pulled back and collapsed the deck. Gotta love ponies


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Continuing with Gallop's post....Do not tie a horse to ANYTHING that is not sturdy enough to handle the horses' weight. As in a minivan, especially when putting the rifle into the scabbard. 

Oh and ALWAYS double check to make sure ALL firearms are unloaded!


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Showjumper1 said:


> 2. Never believe the "stories" other people tell you about their past showing experience or amazing champion horse unless you see a picture or video proof of it. Alot of people are full of baloney. "My horse was a champion in dressage, and he jumped 6 ft courses, and he was a champion in cross country, pole bending, barrel racing, oh and did I mention reining? Yeah he was a champion in EVERY DICIPLINE!" Right! And that's why your horse only sold for $2000 dollars. Because of how much of a Champion he was! lol. This lady I know brags about how she used to jump warmbloods over big oxers and go to shows, but she's scared of cantering on her 14.1 pony and hardly knows how to tack up a horse :lol:.


Never make assumptions about people. I used to barrel race. I'm now nervous about cantering my calm 15h horse due to a very nasty fall and a higher awareness of my mortality due to age. You have no idea what this woman did or did not do. You know what they say about assuming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> OH! I just remembered this one: Never tie your horse to your deck! (or pony lol) My friend tied up her pony to her deck, went inside for 5 minutes, came back outside to see that her pony pulled back and collapsed the deck. Gotta love ponies


Haha silly pony. Could probably tell the deck wasn't well built and he could get away with a tug and a pull.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't ever begin a sentence within earshot of your horse by saying "My horse never does......" The horse will do everything in it's power to make a liar out of you. It's part of animal instinct to do this. And just be on the safe side, don't even say those things away from your horse, they pick up on it telepathically & again, prove you a liar. Fact.


----------



## reiningchick99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh god im ashamed to say i have a lot of "what not to do" story's!
*don't ever ride a horse once or twice and show it, especially when said horse was taking off in the class before yours
*along with that, don't ride a horse once and expect to show the next day with a horse that has NEVER been to a show and go into a costume class with it
*don't leave a horse unattended tied up my mare got her head stuck on a pole. How is a good question
*don't take your spooky horse out on a trail when the horse your also with freaks out that never ends well
*again don't assume your horse is going to ground tie perfectly well. They never do when you forget about them and panic when they aren't in the barn. Thankfully my mare just wandered outside to eat grass
*oh and DONT try and lead a horse into its stall without a halter. This horse might decide NOT to go into the stall and run off to find the other horse, while i chased and run after this horse while freaking out because i didn't own this horse and the fact this horse has only been out in this new barn once, thank god i grabbed someones halter and managed to catch the evil thing!
*after sitting backwards and falling off once turning around, don't attempt it again the same day. It AGAIN doesn't end pretty!
Im sure i have more stupid moments but i can't think of anymore at the moment!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

manca said:


> Don't assume that things will go out of your way just because you're jogging backwards to see how much your horse is lame. You'll end up in a wheelbarrow that tries to kill you all the time...


Don't read threads like this one while drinking soda. Just discharged it all out on my computer reading this one!


----------



## Lauradod (Nov 28, 2011)

Great thread Koolio! 

Do not assume that people (friends, acquaintences, relatives) who say that they can _*ride*_, _*can *_ride.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*The Ten Rules Sorrelhorse Always Abides By:*

*1)* NEVER go off-trail in the middle of summer. Especially if you are following another horse. Remember, the first horse stirs up the bees and the second one gets the swarm!

*2)* Even though you double checked, triple checked, QUADRUPLE checked your cinch...If your horse is fat enough, your saddle can and WILL slip off the side when you're running.

*3)* No matter how long you have had your hot horse turned out, run him around at least four more laps. He has purposely saved a little energy JUST for you!

*4)* You know that "Unstarted" filly you bought? Remember how beautifully she moved in the round pen? Well it turns out he was started as a two year old, ran into the ground, had her hocks injected, and once you get her home you'll learn she is highly lame in both hind legs.

*5)* No matter how well your horse behaves in the warm up session, as soon as your trainer enters the arena for your lesson he will take it as his personal challenge to embarrass you as much as possible.

*6)* The judges never think it as funny as you do.

*7)* Not everyone knows arena etiquette. Try to avoid the girl on the crazy horse flying around the warmup pen at Mach 5. That can and will end up with a colission and a fractured leg.

*8)* The terms that should never be said on horseback: (Included by not limited to) "Watch this", "Look Mom, no hands!", "I bet she could ride bridleless!", "Oh, no, my horse doesn't kick!", "This colt has never bucked a day in his life!" and of course... "She's gotten so much better at this manuever...."

*9)* Perfect Preperation Prevent P*ss Poor Performance

*10)* Your horses performance will be exactly equivelant to the number of people watching.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumpppp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Never open a can of beer on a greenie. Now I ensure that all of my horses are beer broke


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

During groundwork, never challenge a horse that is more of a leader than you are, more dominant and generally out of yout league. It can result in picking up a fight you will not be able to win.
Never ignore that the horse you ride can feel different from one day to another, and never ignore how he might feel in general. Avoiding an exercise can happen also because of being tired or out of shape, not just because of spite.
Never go trail riding alone with a horse you're not completely sure of.
Never let your guard down. No matter how bombproof a horse is, he still can do sudden and possibly dangerous moves that might hurt you.
Never anthropomize your horse. No matter how good your relationship is and what bond you have, a horse is a horse and he doesn't think and percieve reality as we do. A good horseman has to think like a horse, not to expect the horse think lika a human. To continue with, never make assumptions about a horse. He will always act as he has to, as he can and as he is told to, not as he should.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Never do a perfect somersault off your horse once, then try again.
Face first. -_-


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Saranda said:


> Never anthropomize your horse. No matter how good your relationship is and what bond you have, a horse is a horse and he doesn't think and percieve reality as we do. A good horseman has to think like a horse, not to expect the horse think lika a human. To continue with, never make assumptions about a horse. He will always act as he has to, as he can and as he is told to, not as he should.


Great advice right here!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha all very good and informative  I love reading these!

I remembered a VERY important one.

When lunging your horse, first check to make sure the horse isn't deathly afraid of whips before using a whip and second make sure your foot does NOT go through the loop at the end of the lunge line.

I had just gotten my horse and was lunging to build a bond and get him to loose a few pounds. Everything was going good until he wouldn't trot, I snapped the whip a little bit (TINY bit!) and he took off as fast as he could. The lungeline jerked out of my hand and I WHUMPED straight onto my back and was dragged. Once my horse saw I was 'chasing' him he went even faster, we made two laps! Luckily my friend was tacking up her horse so she didn't see, but suspected something when she came in and I was covered head to toe in dirt.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Never attempt to use jingle bells on an OTTB while trail riding....makes for very uneven gaits.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

These are great, awesome thread!!

- try and doctor a horse tied to a trailer with your dogs loose. Even if she loves the dog and trailed with him on her back as a puppy. You'll end up with a concussion.
- trade horses with old sweet people unless you KNOW them, you could end up with a 1/2 blind, doped up, asmatic, lice riddled pony, freshly bathed, with a Christmas bow on her tail. Yours sent to the meat market.
- go riding in your "old" jeans... Especially the cool faded vintage ones with the tattered pockets.....
- assume your sweet QH babysitter likes other horses... He hates them and will send them through ANYTHING!
- allow them to try beer, burgers, chips, etc... They will figure out how to steal, even from lit BBQ grills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

A few more

-Don't leave the ladder you used to change a light bulb in the barn aisle when you are going to let a horse in from pasture loose. *Happened when I was a kid, watched the dumb mare stick her head in it and tear through the barn like a fruit loop wearing a ladder. Thankfully my dad & grandfather were quick to get it off of her.*
-Don't let a student use your personal horse for practice clipping 3 days before a show. May as well just stay home from said show, you certainly won't get high marks for turnout unless the judge digs bald patches and tracks. 
-Don't put a horse in a wash rack or trailer and assume blindly they will not poop on you. My daughter won't wash tails anymore :lol:


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I have many more too, but some of these are funny things that has happened for trusting a horse to much.


Never believe you can ride an horse, after watching it rear up with it’s beginner owner, even know you have broke horses from rearing before, and rode this horse the day before. Being able to ride the rear, and engage the horse, makes it madder, so it’s no longer this little rears. 

Never trust your horse to trot over ground poles, after walking over them and trotting over logs before, it could end up in a spinning bucking fit until you fall in horse poop. 

Never barrel race your mare, the weekend after her favorite gelding leaves the barn, it could end up with her front legs on the barrel, because from a distance she could see a similar marked horse, but it doesn’t make everyone but you laugh. 

Never think you can ride your gelding bareback, when you always do, but are trying to sell him, he might get mad and rear up living the barn to prove he should say. 

Never believe your horse will not want to go to the trailer randomly as your are at a full gallop, but when she does and you stay on remember to say you had that roll-back planned out. Even know the mare was in her late teens and never done a roll-back on purpose.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

- ride your horse up a loose 20 ft dirt pile on a dare. Then have THE MOST HANDSOME boy in school who's dad own the nicest horse operation around dig you out from UNDER your horse!!!! Ahhh teenage days....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Always walk beside your horse when leading him because if you walk in front of him he could spook and run right over you!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought of one more. Not a "never", though. 



Know your body and the way it speaks to your horse. You cannot expect your horse to, for example, lunge properly, if your body is saying "get away, I'm going to chase you!", or jump properly, if your body is saying "no, don't go for the jump, I'm very afraid of it!". Also, always remember, that the horse does what you say him to do - never try to correct his behaviour, if it has been caused by your actions. Correct your body language first.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

never assume that because the horse at the fence is your rides bestest buddy in the world they wont suddenly try to kill each other

never assume you know what your will do they love to prove you wrong, pretty much guaranteed if your showing off. 

never assume people will listen to anything you say ie: dont go in with my horse she will kick you. they tend to assume just because your bratty mare doesnt hurt you it wont hurt them. 

never get on the bratty shetland and think he's a toy, you WILL be bucked off

never go out in your good clothes just to say hi. something will need doing immediately or your horse will snot all over you

the one day you don't allow yourself extra time, the electric fence will snap, your horses rug will break and ponies will escape.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Never put an English saddle on a Western broke Brood mare she may be heavy pregnant and the sweetest thing ever but its just an insult ...Turst me they know!

Dont tell an angry warmblood to find a new place to pee -- you will either have to walk through the new pool in old thin boots that let water in or have a bigger pool in the old spot

Even if it is his favorite treat the medicine will ruin the taste.

Never teach a horse a trick unless it is something that is ok to do when you dont ask them to!

Dont test ride your horse for a new trail on a windy day in a desert area. Not only is your horse uncomfortable but you are covered in sand and wind burns.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

-Don't lunge your horse in slip on shoes.. He will act up and you will be pulled out of the shoes.
-Don't tie to gates... I hope i dont have to explain that one.
-Don't ask your non-horsey father to hold your horse so you can put a cover on... Non-Horsey farmers DON'T let go, and your father will end up with a pulled forearm muscle from horse rearing... Oops.
-Don't swear profusely at your misbehaving horse when at shows... You get dissaproving looks from every angle.

-Don't forget when your fence is electric... Yip, hurts.
-Don't put that nice new white cotton sheet on if you expect it to be sunny enough for a ride tomorrow... It pours down and your white rug is no longer white.

-Asking for help is not showing you are weak, it is showing you are strong enough to say "I don't know everything"

-And no matter how old the horse/pony, if they want to run/buck/spook etc etc, they will.. So hold on.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't under estimate old ponies! They can and *will* buck you at a canter when you least expect it, and you *will* fall off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Grabbing the electric fence for balance when you are sliding around in a muddy field is not a good plan.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Grabbing the electric fence for balance when you are sliding around in a muddy field is not a good plan.


 
:rofl:
you and I must be twins. no joke.

Except after I got back up I touched it again to make sure I hadn't broken it.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't play A-C chase on your dad's horse that you don't get on with, realise the other person is catching you up, kick on and realise the horse is no longer underneath you as she refused and slammed the breaks on. Also not helpful when your friends are laughing so much they cannot help you catch your horse.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Perhaps even dafter was the time that while on horseback, I tried to open one of those "gates" which is actually a strand of electric tape hooked to the opposite fencepost. We'd done this before but I suppose there was always an element of stupidity to it. While trying to keep electric tape off wet ground and maneuver horse through gate while holding the rubber end bit, the tape brushed against my horse's flank. Both horse and I got zapped. Thank God I have the most sensible horse in the world and she only shuddered and jumped in place. 

She is usually not so zen-like about being electrocuted. When she has gotten zapped in electrified fields, trying to reach for grass under a fence or bite a horse over the fence, she normally spooks away from the fence and canters off. I can only attribute her fortitude in this instance to her extreme patience with me being a moron. 

Don't try that one at home, either.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Never tie a green colt up to a barb-wire fence with the bridle reins. For sure don't tie a Catahoula catch dog to the saddle horn of that colt with 9 foot of slack. 

Never roll a 10-ply trailer tire at the back of a bucking horse stud and wait to see if he kicks it back to you. If he does, you won't be able to catch it.

Never bail off your pickup horse to save a hung-up bronc rider by "mugging down the bronc" Very few people can stop the wreck by sliding off your horse and bulldogging a 1400 lb Canadian bareback horse. I'm not one of them, and you're probly not either.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

thesilverspear said:


> Grabbing the electric fence for balance when you are sliding around in a muddy field is not a good plan.


Remember that when ducking under a single strand of electric wire, your back can go lower than your bum....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> A few more
> 
> -Don't leave the ladder you used to change a light bulb in the barn aisle when you are going to let a horse in from pasture loose. *Happened when I was a kid, watched the dumb mare stick her head in it and tear through the barn like a fruit loop wearing a ladder.


LOL oh my goodness... at least she was okay! What a riot 

~~

NEVER walk through a dark barn. You WILL run into open stall doors face first, you WILL get jabbed in the leg with a wheelbarrow, and your horse will run into you and knock you over.

Never attempt to ground tie around feed time. They will harass the person, who came early, dishing the food out. And then they'll think that you spoil your horse. 

Never look down while riding!!!! I almost fell off at a discombobulated canter because I looked down and lost my inside stirrup and started to get unseated.

Never leave the arena gates open to switch between outside and in. Your horse WILL attempt to 'escape out the back door' no matter how much outside leg you use! And will end up running you into the frame.

Never let your horse lunge at a pace you aren't comfortable riding.. like a very fast out of control trot. When you get on, or guests get on, they will assume that speed and will be confused as to why you are asking them to go slower.

Never pet a kitty while you are cleaning your horse. When it comes time to pick the hooves, the kitty will come up and rub on your horse and barely avoid being crushed.

Never treat your horse for no reason. It teaches them nothing and they get very unpleasant to be around.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> -Don't ask your non-horsey father to hold your horse so you can put a cover on... Non-Horsey fathers DON'T let go, and your father will end up with a pulled forearm muscle from horse rearing... Oops.


I have the opposite problem...When a family member is holding Joker and he snorts or does a full body shake...etc. the person holding him will get scared and let go. Haha non horsey people just have no idea... :wink:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Never let your not so intelligent cat near the new scared pony, he will rub on her legs and she will try kick him and canter off.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> :rofl:
> you and I must be twins. no joke.
> 
> Except after I got back up I touched it again to make sure I hadn't broken it.


I just did this one today when I slipped on ice! Guess we have some real rocket scientists here!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

If you believe your idea is _ brilliant_ and involves small ponies and laughing when your twelve.

It's usually not a brilliant idea.

PumpkinzMyBaby22, cough.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> If you believe your idea is _ brilliant_ and involves small ponies and laughing when your twelve.
> 
> It's usually not a brilliant idea.
> 
> PumpkinzMyBaby22, cough.


Waiting for Pumpkinz to elaborate on this not so brilliant idea....:wink:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

99.9% of the time..it's the rider's fault, not the horse's.

Don't get on my horse and treat it like your own. Quite frankly my horse shows her intelligence in way's your noobiness can't understand. XD


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

[QUOTE
Never roll a 10-ply trailer tire at the back of a bucking horse stud and wait to see if he kicks it back to you. If he does, you won't be able to catch it.
[/QUOTE]

This made me LOL! I snorted out coffee! :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Waiting for Pumpkinz to elaborate on this not so brilliant idea....:wink:


There are so many. Our poor horses, suffered so much from our pure fun.

I'll link her though and to keep you amused -

It's never a good idea to ride a 8 year old, ottb. Bareback. Double Up. You both end up getting bucked off, even after you stick it for a few bucks. You will both, still come off.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's not a good idea to climb on BB bareback..with three people..and no bridle or halter..and expect him to "calmly" lope over to the hay shed.

Not a good idea to tie Rosie to anything that might be moveable. She just might decide she wants to move it.

Don't roach a mane unless you know what your horses neck REALLY looks like. You might wind up with a giraffe.

Don't try to play sorting horse with some little girls loose horse trying to catch it..it might make her dad mad.

Always make sure you buckled your cinch.

Pushing on a foals butt because it's too tiny to kick you only lasts for about the first 2 days of life. You'll wind up naming the horse Sassy and then having to deal with her being her name for the rest of her life 

Don't expect shooing Dusty out of the barn is always safe. Sometimes, your idiot self might have a giant bullseye right on your temple.

Don't expect that you can ride in a snaffle at practice, then you should be fine at competition. Rosie will tell you it don't work that way.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't expect an unwanted visiting feral 3yr. old stud colt to not be able to clear your 8ft. high 2X6 paneled cattle pen! FROM A DEAD STAND STILL! I couldn't believe my eyes! Need to get ahold of that colt! His owner came and picked him up before he got to my mares, whew it was close!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't buy a high-necked turnout blanket for a horse with an extremely upright head carriage unless you like the bald look.

My poor, beautiful Morgan is now hiding under a sheet until I can fix his blanket or buy him a new one. Good thing it isn't supposed to snow for another 2 days.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll add another, "Never say 'Watch what my horse can do!'" 

I was at my first show with my old Quarab mare when I was 16. We weren't showing, just letting her get used to the surroundings. I was riding in the warm up arena with my friend when I decided I wanted to show her how great a jumper Pippa was. After all, I was one of the very few English riders in the area.
As I searched for a great jump, I spotted the fence. Yes, the arena fence. It was only about two feet, so I thought, "Why not?" I gave Pip a kick and off we went, flying towards to fence. I got in my fancy-shmancy two-point and was prepared to soar over the fence with poise. I guess Pip picked up on my cockyness, because she slammed on the brakes right before the fence. I fly off and into the fence, and all of the riders in the arena jump off their horses to come check on me.
And all the while, Pip is looking at me with that familiar ****ed off look that read, "What?! We're supposed to stay IN the arena, dummy!!"

I miss that horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

NEVER clean your geldings private parts unless you KNOW the little old lady next door isn't going to decide to pick cherries from the tree 30 feet from the barn!
NEVER try to explain this awkward situation, she will call her husband over so you can explain it to him as well. 
Never think you will live this episode down either. 
Never let your gelding know this bothered you or that spot will be the only one he'll stand still in to let you clean his private parts from then on!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Lins said:


> Never forget to wear a bra when you plan on working your horses lol..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha my friend did that once and realized after the first event of 10 at a gymkhana :shock:


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Never bring your non-horsey parents round to watch you work with the horses. Mothers will misjudge the horses cantering towards you as a charge attack rather than a greeting, and will then promptly step and fall backwards into the muck heap


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Never get defensive when your trainer/instructor corrects you. Listen and absorb, you just might learn more that way.

Never assume that your bf/husband/non-horsey barn helper/etc knows what you meant if you did not break it down and double check understanding.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooo I forgot never stab yourself in the knuckle with the needle you just gave your horse penicillian with. It hurts and will for months to come


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

never try to brag too much on your 3 year old champion. he will proceed to act like a rere and you WILL get laughed at.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Rascaholic said:


> NEVER clean your geldings private parts unless you KNOW the little old lady next door isn't going to decide to pick cherries from the tree 30 feet from the barn!
> NEVER try to explain this awkward situation, she will call her husband over so you can explain it to him as well.
> Never think you will live this episode down either.
> Never let your gelding know this bothered you or that spot will be the only one he'll stand still in to let you clean his private parts from then on!


 
:rofl: YEP! My neighbors think I'm a perv.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Prinella said:


> Ooo I forgot never stab yourself in the knuckle with the needle you just gave your horse penicillian with. It hurts and will for months to come


Ha! I did this with a cortisone shot for our COPD pony, I was wearing my robe and the needle cap fell off in my pocket, reached in to find her a treat for taking it like a big girl and stabbed myself through the top of my hand! She was better about getting stuck than me, I wasn't such a big girl about it!!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Never underestimate the power of your horses buck.... Do not try something "new" at a show.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

* Never tie your shetland pony to the trampolene so you can 'duck inside' to get something . Your pony will be fine but the tramolene wont!

* When your horse has gotten out of the paddock never thnk you can shoo him back through the gate, he WILL canter off in the opposite direction.

* Never try to get on your horse bare back when she is eating!

* Never let your two ponies eat on the lawn by themselves, you always forget about them and then find them 2 kms down the road. 

Luckily we all ( most of the time) learn from our mistaskes!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Never assume, that with enough of exercise and training, your horse will just acquire the skills you are aiming to. You have to be equally fit physically and mentally, to ask from your horse more challenging achievements.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> If you believe your idea is _ brilliant_ and involves small ponies and laughing when your twelve.
> 
> It's usually not a brilliant idea.
> 
> PumpkinzMyBaby22, cough.


Hahaha. I have to say, I don't remember _me_ coming up with those brilliant plans. You were the genius!


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Never go on a trail ride with everyone in the group on young horses. You may get to a ditch and none of the horses know how to cross it. You may come across another rider teaching 3 dogs (look like bears) how to be lead while on horseback. 

You may spook a bunch of turkeys that fly all over your horse's head.

Can you believe all of this happen in one ride. The young horses had to learn about things fast. 

The ride that should have taken 3 hours took 4 and half hours and you may be riding home in the dark.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

don't go out to ride when bad weather is coming. let's say it isn't fun getting stuck out n the pouring rain with thunder and lightening cracking down around you....


----------



## justashowmom (Aug 14, 2011)

When loading a 17.1 mare into a straight load, and your buddy misses with the butt bar, as the mare rips back, let go. When you don't, as your hands are on fire and you scream out the worst word you know (and we all know what that is) - apologize to the show manager for your faux pas. Breathe a sigh of relief when the manager asked the reason for the word, and on being told, replies: "And you only said it once?"


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't tie your horse or pony to a gate, or beside one... That gate WILL end up ripped off it's hinges, and you will end up with a horse/pony that has trouble being tied up after that episode.

-DO learn from your mistakes... DON'T make the same mistake more than once, you obviously didn't pay enough attention the first time if you do it again


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep your heels down. I learned that the hard way when my horse crowhopped over a puddle and I popped over the saddle landed on the horses neck and my left foot went through the stirrup. I even tried to get my foot to somehow go through a stirrup just to see if it was possible before that day. It is possible lol


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Never let another riding student on your horse, no matter how experienced your trainer thinks they are. 

^ Let a camp counselor hop on my old girl and the whole time she was tugging and jerking the reins. I told her to stop or she'd make my old girl hard mouthed. Her response? "She already is." Really? I think I know my own horse better than you, twit. =__=


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Never make the assumption that a horse you have never worked with will react to groundwork in the same manner as your own well trained steed. 

I also agree with one already posted..no open toed shoes in the barn. People at our barn, mainly the cocky look at me teenagers, walk around in slippers and sandals. One girl's horse stepped on her foot and slid it down..I won't go in to the injury.

Never assume your horse won't try to eat a little kid; they make a great snack.

Never put the treats in your tack box near a large horse's stall that only has a fabric stall guard. Said horse will figure out where the treats are and help himself...yep, he picked up a small container of Mrs Pasture's horse cookies right out of my trunk. The horse is 17.2 and has a VERY long reach, as we discovered. Fortunately I was in my horse's stall at the time and saw the "theft" and was able to get it away from him before he got into the container. He has now gotten stuck with a 3/4 gate.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Never let your non-horsey brother get on your horse! **** especially if your brother is like mine  He is particularly good at EVERYTHING except for riding horses we found out  It started with a "HOW DO YOU STOP THIS THING" and ended with a "SMACK"


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Never wear flip flops out to put fly spray and heel ointment on your horse, especially when you don't even use a halter and catch them properly. Clyde crosses are very heavy with big feet. They also have difficulty judging how big, or at least how far their feet are compared to your feet. Furthermore, judgement is irrelevant when they are trying to escape the frightening squirt of fly spray.

Never ride without a bra... ever...


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Never let your non-horsey brother get on your horse! **** especially if your brother is like mine  He is particularly good at EVERYTHING except for riding horses we found out  It started with a "HOW DO YOU STOP THIS THING" and ended with a "SMACK"


That is very similair to what happened with my brother. My horse knew he didn't know what he was doing so he took off at a lope and my brother was laughing and having a good time. For about 6 seconds. Then my horse bucked, and my brother fell off. He landed on his feet though!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Ne er attempt to mount your sturdy steed after drinking and using a plastic water tank only partially full as a mounting g block. You will end up with at least one leg drenched.

Good thing old jack is VERY patient.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

ALWAYS BLANKET YOUR HORSE AT SEASON CHANGE!!!! The weather change is terrible for thier ever sensitive tummys!!! Especially the Hot bred cutting horses, and the Hot bred TB's......


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

[/QUOTE]............Never believe your horse will not want to go to the trailer randomly as your are at a full gallop, but when she does and you stay on remember to say you had that roll-back planned out. Even know the mare was in her late teens and never done a roll-back on purpose.[/QUOTE]


so scary.........:-(


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't assume that because you did it once you can do it a second time... Especially if the first time was a little shaky.. You will end up on the ground because your horse thought pile of branches was a deer fence, and you will limp shamefully around in public for next few days with peoples first sentence to you being "what'd you do to your leg? Come off your horse again?" your reply will be a mumbled "yes" as you hobble away with your head hung and your leg hurting.


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

jbolt said:


> ALWAYS BLANKET YOUR HORSE AT SEASON CHANGE!!!! The weather change is terrible for thier ever sensitive tummys!!! Especially the Hot bred cutting horses, and the Hot bred TB's......


Ah, ah, ah....(shaking a playful finger) not necessarily. Remember, horses were living out, and still live out, in all types of weather conditions long before humans domasticated them. If properly prepared by letting their coats develop naturally towards the colder season, a horse can go unblanketed all season as long as they can get out of the wind and wet. A horse at our barn came in with that type of natural coat, an absolute fruit loop of a TB and she has been fine with these ups and downs in temps in the area. We are currently in a cycle of about 4 days of 30s, then a day of neear 60, then another three days of 30s. If you put a blanket on her right now she'd probably sweat like mad. The owner is very dilligent about making sure she is properly tended after riding, using a cooler to help wick away the sweat moisture from riding and making sure that horse is both dry and well brushed before she goes back in the stall at night. 

I am with the humans of today and to see a horse unblanketed in the winter just goes against the grain, but, I have seen unblanketed horses on turnout, shelter readily available, standing outside with snow on their backs and in their manes and they are happy as the proverbial clam. They don't have a problem as long as they have some sort of shelter (or are in the barn) to get out of the wind and rainy type wet.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

lynn3765 said:


> Ah, ah, ah....(shaking a playful finger) not necessarily. Remember, horses were living out, and still live out, in all types of weather conditions long before humans domasticated them. If properly prepared by letting their coats develop naturally towards the colder season, a horse can go unblanketed all season as long as they can get out of the wind and wet. A horse at our barn came in with that type of natural coat, an absolute fruit loop of a TB and she has been fine with these ups and downs in temps in the area. We are currently in a cycle of about 4 days of 30s, then a day of neear 60, then another three days of 30s. If you put a blanket on her right now she'd probably sweat like mad. The owner is very dilligent about making sure she is properly tended after riding, using a cooler to help wick away the sweat moisture from riding and making sure that horse is both dry and well brushed before she goes back in the stall at night.
> 
> I am with the humans of today and to see a horse unblanketed in the winter just goes against the grain, but, I have seen unblanketed horses on turnout, shelter readily available, standing outside with snow on their backs and in their manes and they are happy as the proverbial clam. They don't have a problem as long as they have some sort of shelter (or are in the barn) to get out of the wind and rainy type wet.


 
sorry, im in az, and ours fluctuates from 90 in the day to 30-40 at nite, for about two weeks in the autumn to winter change. it's hell on them and it happens every year, we are prepared for bellyaches and banamine.......btw, we feed only bermuda and platinum performance supplement along w/ regular schedule of psyillium , and constant salt blocks...........


----------

